# Memorial Day Weekend - post your BBQ pics



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Alot going on this weekend with honoring our vets and those that have fallen. Of less importance is the large amount of BBQ that is being cooked this weekend. With that said, post up your food pics. Brisket was good on the WSM, but didn't get a pic of it. Tried some brisket seasoning from REO that was very good. Also smoked some ribs. We're having shrimp tonight, probably boiled.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

:texasflagmmmm those look good.


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

What seasoning did you try from reo?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Matagorda Mako said:


> What seasoning did you try from reo?


"Fancy BBQ Seasoning" although I think the name differs on the packs they sell to Brookshire Bros. It's the one for briskets. Loved it!


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Just a lil yard bird...but **** it was good!!

*j*


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Sunday 








Monday, so far...








-Nick


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

:flag:that brisket looks good headed to conroe to try some at my brother 's try to post some pics later. keep on grillen everybody it's all looken good.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

-Nick


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

4 hours 50 minutes and the first brisket is done. i love hot n fast cookin...


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

-Nick


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

-Nick


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Rolled in outhouse honey! :biggrin:


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

-Nick


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not exactly BBQ but it did involve heat!!!! LOL


----------



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks good Nick, How hot? It takes me a 12 pack to smoke a brisket low and slow. Thanks


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Woreout said:


> Looks good Nick, How hot? It takes me a 12 pack to smoke a brisket low and slow. Thanks


and what's the problem with that:brew:


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

300F. The first one was about 7.6 lbs. the bigger about 15 lbs took a little o er 8 hours.


-Nick


----------



## eyznaga (Apr 30, 2012)

Jay-Tex said:


> Just a lil yard bird...but **** it was good!!
> 
> *j*


Looks Great Jay Tex! Great job on the bird!:brew2:


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just seen the post. Well here's some fajitas chicken sausage on the pit from memorial day. And whats in the foil is jalapeño peppers tomatoes half an onion and a clove of garlic for the hot sauce. Oh and the wife made some homemade flour tortillas. Delicious.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

*Memorial Day*

Fixed some ribs and stuff.


----------

